# Java3d:Helligkeit von Shape3D ändern



## aze (8. Sep 2010)

Hi

Ich habe in meinen 3d Modell ein paar weisse Zähne.Durch eine Funktion sollen diese dunkler/heller werden(Vitalitätsverlust/Vitalitätszunahme).Wie mache ich das ?

Schöne Grüße

Aze


----------



## ?!?!? (8. Sep 2010)

Einfach die Materialeigenschaften ändern?

Strahlend weiß ist:

Color3f( 1.0f , 1.0f, 1.0f )

es war mal weiß:

Color3f( 0.91f , 0.91f, 0.91f ) ... umso niedriger umso dunkler.

Zu spät:

Color3f( 0.0f , 0.0f, 0.0f )


----------



## aze (8. Sep 2010)

Hey Danke


----------

